# Barky Bark Bark



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

I have tried so hard to stop him from barking anytime my husband comes thru the back door. I come thru the same door and he is waiting for me sitting nicely and behaved.:innocent:

So why is he doing this. I tell him no and say its okay, noise outside. But no everytime he comes thru the door its starting to drive me crazy with frustration. Seriously its been going on for months I correct it everytime and its just no sinking in. :smhelp:Help any suggestions maybe I am doing something wrong. He is usually well behaved and even when there is a noise outside he usually ignores it, with just me saying its outside. 

For example I taught him to pick which hand has a treat is and he puts his paw out and touches my hand where the treat is. Now mr smarty pants is not sniffing to find which hand but putting both paws up on each hand at the same time, my husband calls him Einstein sometimes...lol Is he just too smart.:smilie_tischkante:

Any feedback will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

Does your husband have a relationship with the dog? What does he do when the barking happens? Scold? Pet? Ignore?

Also just one minor thing, I realized I can't say "it's okay" when they are barking if I use "okay" as a release word....makes them think "it is okay to bark."


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I have no clue...Rocky wasn't a barker until lately maybe the last two months. Now he barks at every noise outside. I too have trained him from day 1 by using the word "quiet" when he barks. He pretends not to hear me now, as well as when I say "come." He knows what the words mean, but he refuses to listen. Other times he listens fine. Depends on his mood I guess, LOL. Frustrating...yes. I may take him for more training when I can gather up the moo lah. Good luck!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Barking can be very flustrating beleive me ,if one of my dogs barks it starts the others off ..i'm told barking collers work .


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh yes he loves the dog and plays and feeds and is as involved as I am, plus he would rather play with him than me.....I realize now I am saying its okay which is wrong so I am going to use the word quiet for now on.



Dogwriter said:


> Does your husband have a relationship with the dog? What does he do when the barking happens? Scold? Pet? Ignore?
> 
> Also just one minor thing, I realized I can't say "it's okay" when they are barking if I use "okay" as a release word....makes them think "it is okay to bark."


----------



## JackPDB (Oct 28, 2010)

Yup. Consistency is absolutely the key here. No matter how clever any dog is, they only understand Human as a second language -- so it's up to us to not change the rules and the meanings of words in the middle of the game...


----------

